# Como hacer un inductor



## yukardo (Mar 30, 2007)

Saludos

Estoy haciendo una fuente conmutada y el inductor no lo consigo y creo q lo tengo que hacer. Mi pregunta es como hago un inductor con nucleo de ferrita de 300mH. Si alguien tiene información al respecto se los agradeceria. gracias de antemano por su atensión.


----------



## George (Abr 12, 2007)

Me parece una inductancia enormemente grande para una fuente conmutada.
No obstante te mando un link

http://www.qsl.net/vk4wss/linear.htm

Busca plate choke


----------

